# Regarding A Friend Being Reported For Harrasment



## Josh Dargie (13 Apr 2006)

Hello, I have a friend, from a corps (wont release that information). The situation at hand as iv been told is the following:

A cdt from his corps has written a letter to London (hes in WOA) reporting him as harrasing that person, or the corps, details he wont say. Anyways, hes been suspended from the corps until the investagation is looked into. 

What im looking for is the procedure that Cadet Advisor will be taking, and how this all works out, what happens, is he flagged, stopping him from going to camp, or possibly joing the reqular forces, or millitia? 

Hes the second highest ranking cdt in his corps, and there has been problems with some cadets claiming chap, but everytime they find that its just the maturity of the cadets, trying to get back at him for being strick in the corps.

So what would happen to him, also does he end up being allowed to find out who reported him, if the claims invailded what happens to the person that made the claim, and if its  valid what happens to my friend.

I feel bad for my friend on this, if anyone can point me to CATOS or instruct me on this on would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Biggins (13 Apr 2006)

CHAP issues are sticky, the UHRA from the unit will determine a course of action. If he/she is not able to deal with the problem the DHRA from the local Cadet Detachment will provide guidance and or investigate the situation. As for Camp well that depends on the outcome of the investigation. I am not a UHRA and hope to never be one as it is not a job I wish upon my worst enemies.


----------



## Pea (13 Apr 2006)

I can say that I was involved as a cadet with a case of a complaint of harassment. In my case the CO was reported to the local cadet detachment for treating a cadet unfairly/badly. These individuals then had to write reports of what happened. Our corps was then temporarily closed for about a month so they could "investigate". Some officers came out and met with the CO and the cadet. They tired to facilitate a sort of mediation between the two but neither really wanted anything to do with that. Eventually the Corps was reopened, but by this time it was the end of the training year. They deemed that no harassment had occured. However, during the "investigation" and the shut down of the corps the CO leaked the name of the cadet to some parents and staff at the corps, so this cadet was ostracized big time and even in front of the corps publically. They did not say this cadets name when they did it, but it was obvious because of the description and the size of the corps. This cadet who had logged the harassment complaint went on to do their staff position at a summer training center as they had already received the offer. Sadly though, this cadet did not feel comfortable returning to the corps afterwards as they had been outed so badly.

I guess this doesn't really help you at all, but I just thought I would share how messy this can get.


----------



## Josh Dargie (13 Apr 2006)

Hello, well my friend basicly, it went right to the Area cadet Advisor for checking, as it was a direct letter/phone call to london, it passed all the lower levels. so now hes suspened during the investagation. so im trying to see what he can do, becuase I know him and hes not someone who would be harrasing someone, he doesnt talk to anyone else side of cadets, and when he yells its to the group, not to one cadet. So its very wierd that this comes up.

To Pea,

This is how my friend is feeling, hes always getting shit on by cadets that dont wanna follow rules, hes been accepted to camp with me, hes already done all the paper work, hes thinking of quiting becuase of this, which i dont like to see him do. 

So basicly your saying that by the looks of it they will close the corps down well the investigation is going on, like his annual is on the 28th of june, theres not time for this crap, i feel really bad for him, thats why im posting. 

Thanks for your reply, hopefully I can figure out the steps that will be taken. Is he allowed to find out who reported him?, and if he is found not guilty, does the reporting cdt get kicked out? or what happens, I would say that is fair, becuase this stuff recks a persons reputation not to mention his self esteem, and drive to do things with the military and with his life.


----------



## Pea (13 Apr 2006)

I am by no means an investigator nor do I know the process really. As your situation is a cadet - cadet situation I do not see the corps closing down. In my situation it was a CO - cadet situation. This causes a way bigger problem as they can't have an officer supervising a bunch of cadets when they are being investigated for harassment.

I understand what you are saying about reputation and self esteem. In this case the investigators said there was no harassment. But really, they couldn't have known for sure. It was the CO's word against the Cadet's word. That's the crappy thing about verbal issues and no witnesses. I know this cadet had a lot of emotional damage done because of the outing and damaged reputation.

I wish your friend luck, and if he is innocent, that it comes out that way.


----------



## Josh Dargie (13 Apr 2006)

yea my appologizes, read your post over a second time and noticed that you ment CO-cdt, and this is a cdt-corps/cdt not really sure, he wasnt told much his co didnt know much at the time. I belive hes going to talk to the co before the next training night as hes not allowed on the building, so maybe ill be add some extra information, that could help in this case, and help you guys point me to some rules or something that would explain this, if anyone knows anything that could help my friend, or relax him would be great.


----------



## Josh Dargie (13 Apr 2006)

If anyone knows processes for this or were i can find out about this in catos please post. or if you have had this happen in your corps and could explain it that would be great.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2006)

OK

There have been a lot of mistakes made in this situation. 

First off, this should not be a matter brought forth in a public forum.

Second, your friend should have been given all the facts, including what the charge was and who was making that charge.  At that time your friend should have been assigned a Workplace Relations Advisor(WRA) to assist him.  (The WRA would advise him on his Rights, Responsibilities, options of resolution, choice of assistant, and allegations from complainant.)  He is also allowed an Assisting Officer. 

Third thing, your friend as the Respondant should never have been identified by anyone else.  The fact that he has been identified and suspended from the Corps, now makes the matter worse.  Your friend may have grounds to lay a complaint with a Harassment Advisor(HA).  

*WHAT YOUR FRIEND NEEDS TO DO:*
Immediately find out who his WRA is and get a proper briefing and advice.  

Seek advice as to what his Rights are.

*WHAT YOU MUST DO:*

Keep all matters from this point forward out of the Public.  In other words STFU and don't talk about it with anyone.  It is not your problem, but can become a serious problem for you later.

Give this advice to your friend and tell him to talk only with his WRA and Assisting Officer.  No talking to friends about what is going on.


----------



## Josh Dargie (13 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the help, ill pass this on, please read your pm as well .

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Apr 2006)

..and since George is about as fresh on this stuff as it gets, I'll be locking this one.
As usual contact a Mod if you have something relevent to add.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2006)

As this is a Cadet matter, I have received the following information that deals specifically with Cadets:



			
				Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Good Day.
> 
> Your post in subj is essentially correct, but some of the terms differ from those used in the Cadet Harrassment and Abuse Prevention (CHAP) programme, e.g. there is no WRA in the CHAP programme.
> 
> CHAP is defined in the Cadet Adminsitrative and Training Orders (CATOs), at this location: http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=13-24.  May I suggest that this link be added to the thread for the reference of those with questions on this subject?


----------

